# Nissan Leaf battery



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Can someone please tell me which cell is #1 and which is #96 in a 2017 Nissan Leaf? I’m trying to locate module #4 ( cells 13,14,15,16). Thank you in advance


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

There's a very comprehensive factory manual that I believe is freely available. Perhaps check the MyNissanLeaf forums.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tremelune said:


> There's a very comprehensive factory manual that I believe is freely available. Perhaps check the MyNissanLeaf forums.


Thank you


----------

